# Truma BS10 Water Heater



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone know whether Truma make an elapsed run time timer for this unit?
Truma have not responded to my enquiry so I've made my own but for want of a circuit diagram (again no Truma response) it's not totally user friendly so sourcing that would be an alternative help.
Finally, one of the operators of our MH seems to lack the ability to secure the water heater exhaust cover ( not actually surprising since that same person is totally incapable of screwing the top on any jar or bottle (even wine when that person occasionally fails to finish the bottle) and its costing a small fortune to keep renewing them. So, is there an answer to this one please?


----------

